

Ask HN: Whats your leisure activity away from the keyboard that keeps you sane? - lazyeye

Maybe III like it too. My current addictions are hiking and pack-rafting(for an overview search on youtube).
======
mindcrime
Mine vary as interests come and go... for a while, it was a lot of athletic
stuff: mountain biking, trail running, powerlifting, brazilian jiu-jitsu, etc.
Lately it's been more hardware hacking... (re)learning some basic electronics
stuff and hanging out at Splatspace and building stuff.

One of my projects is this thing:

[https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/5679443220743590177)

which is just an opportunity for me to build something that I'll use for
electronics experimenting, while getting my hands dirty and using the band
saw, drill press, dremel tool, etc.

And then there's this stuff:

[https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/5651251134562190369)

[https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/114301088526097505896/albums/5650980399687868385)

------
jnorthrop
Guitar. Learning new music and playing old favorites require effort and
concentration but it seems like it uses a completely different part of my
brain then coding or writing. I can pick up my guitar mentally exhausted then
lose myself playing for an hour or two and come out completely refreshed.

------
jetti
Currently it is fitness related. Weightlifting and I want to get into Muay
Thai as well. Come the spring, I would like to take a blacksmithing class but
we'll see. Nothing outside of computer science/programming really holds my
interest for very long.

------
PLejeck
My vacations from my computer involve me programming with an iphone, every
time.

------
radagaisus
Juggling. Chess. Coding.

